# BLASC Profiler



## Sebastian198910 (10. Dezember 2006)

Kann mir mal einer sagen wieso bei mein char " http://www.buffed.de/?c=568238 " nicht alles angezeeigt wird? hab in blasc crafter auch auf inventar, bank etc. geklickt sind hacken drinn aber wird nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Roran (10. Dezember 2006)

Hast du Dir mal die FAQ und Hinweise durch gelesen ?


----------

